# [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95



## Abol (1. September 2010)

*[Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

Hi,

Das ist jetzt vielleicht ungewöhnlich aber ich suche einen Drucker für einen Rechner mit Windows 95. Und bitte mir nicht vorschlagen auf ein neueres Betriebssystem um zu steigen. Das würde ich gerne machen, aber das geht in diesem Fall nicht. 

Also der Rechner hat weder einen USB-Anschluss oder ein CD-Laufwerk. Ein Disketten-Laufwerk wäre vorhanden. 
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit einen neuen Drucker an zu schließen, oder was soll ich tun? Der alte Drucker ist nämlich schon beinahe kaputt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Edit: Der jetzige Druckeranschluss ist so ein länglicher mit 2 Klappen an den Seiten um den Stecker fest zu halten. Ich weiß aber leider nicht wie der heißt.


----------



## Tobias-F (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

Parallele Schnittstelle
Parallele Schnittstelle ? Wikipedia


----------



## poiu (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

ein Parallel Port Drucker wäre Problemlos möglich, gibt noch einige Nadel/Matrix Drucker, aber die sind relativ laut, hab selbst noch einen hier^^

einfach mal in denn kleinanzeigen/eBay suchen, billig sind die zwar nicht da Industrie Geräte, aber dafür halten die fast ewig^^

es gibt wohl auch einige alte HP Drucker die sehr stabil waren.


----------



## Lickedy (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

ich habe noch einen HP deskjet 690C... der is wirklich sehr stabil... steht unten noch im keller... ist aufjedenfall aus der zeit 95/96... wo es win 95 gab...


----------



## Abol (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

Ja genau das ist die Schnittstelle 
Das Problem an dem jetzigen Drucker ist eben, dass er so laut ist. Deswegen müsste eine leise Variante her. Gibt es so etwas?
Edit: Ahja ein Farbdrucker muss es sein.
Edit2: Zur Zeit ist ein eigentlich eh moderner Drucker angesteckt. Ich schätze der ist 3 Jahre oder so alt.


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

Drucker mit paralleler Schnittstelle sind ziemlich selten geworden. Bei geizhals habe ich da nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Hier wird wahrscheinlich nur ebay helfen können.


----------



## CheGuarana (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

Der beste Drucker ever für Windows 95 ist der "Minolta WinLaser 400".
Leider findet man den noch kaum...aber ebay und Anzeigen werden dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Curry (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Drucker für Windows 95*

Wir haben bis vor einiger Zeit einen "Cannon BJC 4200" gehabt.
Dieser lief Problemlos unter Win95.
Treiber gabs per Diskette, die Sie notfalls mit einem anderen Rechner bespielen können.

(Gleiche Schnittstelle wie vorgänger)


----------

